# "Pistachios and Peaches" - My first attempt at a Tutorial!



## CSteen85 (Jan 13, 2008)

This tutorial features one of my favorite color combos to date: Green and Peach.  
This is definitely a bit subdued, but I think it's easy enough and hopefully, you get some good ideas from it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please note: Throughout my tutorial, you'll notice lighting changes.  Unfortunately, I was using natural light, but the sun decided to go down or whatever... so you'll see that.
Also, I am currently on a couple of skin medications for acne, so you'll see flakes and acne, etc.  Try to ignore all that shizz.  Annnd... here we go!

Here are the products I used: 





Pictured there are: 
MAC Lip Stick in Myth
Red Earth Loose Shadow in Pistachio
MAC Deckchair
MAC Humid
Bobbi Brown Gel Liner in Ink
Urban Decay Primer Potion
Rimmel Vinyl Lip Gloss in East End Snob
MAC Technakohl Liner in GraphBlack
CARGO Reverse Lip Liner
Lancome Definicils in Black
Make Up Forever Sculpting Blush in #18
Giorgio Armani Sheer Bronzing Powder in #1
MAC MSF Natural in Medium Light
Not Pictured:
Rimmel Lip Stick in Frosted


Brushes/Tools used:




From left to right...
Philosophy Airbrush
Essence of Beauty Angled Contour brush
Lancome GWP Blush Brush
Sephora Crease Brush
Sephora Flat Liner brush
Sephora Small Blender Brush
Sephora Concealer Brush

Alright! I hope you're excited...cause I am!  Let's get that obligatory naked face picture out of the way (actually, I think it's good to include a naked picture, because it shows how well the foundation works/doesn't work to hide blemishes:





Yessssssss... NOW....let's get that covered up! 
I use the Philosophy Airbrush to buff on the MAC Natural MSF in Medium Light. This is how it looks:





Not bad... huh?  Next, is the ever-popular UDPP step:





Then, I go right for the middle eye shadow/lid color first. I'm using Red Earth Loose Shadow in Pistachio.  As you can see below, the opening is weird, so I pick it up with the Sephora Small Blender Brush, so I can get right in there.  
You could really substitute any pale green for this color. I've used MAC Golden Olive, myself.  





Now, I pack it on kind of heavily, but moreso in the middle of my lid.  





I keep the inner and outer lids a little more lightly coated.  This just helps with blending later.  





Next, I applied MAC Deckchair with the same brush on the inner lid and just above the crease. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is sort of how it should look at this point (pretty bland, I know):





Then, I added some MAC Humid to the outer V only with the Sephora Crease brush and blended the rest using a windshield wiper motion.  
This was the result I got (sorry it's blurry!):





Next, I took the Sephora Flat Liner brush and dipped it into the Bobbi Brown Gel Liner in Ink.  I pressed it into my lash line from right above my lashes and got this:





After both eyes, it looked like this:





(I missed a step in here somewhere, but I waterlined my eyes with the MAC Technakohl liner in GraphBlack)

Then, I used the Lancome GWP Blush Brush and put some of the MUFE Sculpting Blush in #18 on it and applied on my cheeks in a triangular shape way.  





In different lighting:





Then, I used the EoB Contour brush to apply the Goirgio Armani Bronzer to my hollows and Mascara'd myself with Lancome Definicils (my HG!):





SO FAR...Not so bad!





Since I have really pigmented lips, I like to blank them out.  I first applied CARGO Reverse Lip Liner on them:





Next, I applied MAC Lipstick in Myth on my lips, which REALLY blanks them out:





Then, it really started getting dark out and I took my hair down...





And then I moved to the bathroom to get better picture of the finished product:








(it looks uneven, because...well, it probably is.)

I like to let the MAC Myth dry a little and then I blotted on a tissue.  Next, I applied Rimmel Frosted over it to give a little more color. 













TA-DA!!
That's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Again, it's not anything over-the-top, but it's nice for Spring and I think peach and green is a very underhyped color combo, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking!  Constructive Criticism is ALWAYS welcome!


----------



## bebixlove (Jan 13, 2008)

you should put your images in image tags
otherwise everyone has to click on each picture link!


----------



## CSteen85 (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebixlove* 

 
_you should put your images in image tags
otherwise everyone has to click on each picture link!_

 
You're right... i didn't realize they didn't post.  I went back and fixed it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 13, 2008)

Beautiful look!


----------



## gohgoomah (Jan 13, 2008)

wow your skin is amazing!! that's just from the natural msf? i had heard that they weren't enough coverage to use as a foundation but you seriously proved that wrong! i love the look on you! it's gorgeous!


----------



## Myosotis (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow! Those are really beautiful colors on you. Thanks for the tut.


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 14, 2008)

You have gorgeous bone structure and lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sound like a total girl lover, haa! I promised I'm married w/ a kid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the color combo and great job applying. Thanks for making the tut!


----------



## CSteen85 (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gohgoomah* 

 
_wow your skin is amazing!! that's just from the natural msf? i had heard that they weren't enough coverage to use as a foundation but you seriously proved that wrong! i love the look on you! it's gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you soooo much!  The thing is, my skin is pretty terrible, lol.  I'm seeing a derm for acne and all and I think the camera was just kind of forgiving.  Most of the acne is around the outer perimeters of my face. 

Anyway, yeah I LOVE the MSF coverage.  Is has a luminosity that I haven't see from any other foundation.  I didn't even use a primer under it, it just buffs right into my skin.  I prefer it to anything else and I've even tried Studio Fix!

Thank you for looking! <3


----------



## CSteen85 (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmama22* 

 
_You have gorgeous bone structure and lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sound like a total girl lover, haa! I promised I'm married w/ a kid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the color combo and great job applying. Thanks for making the tut!_

 
Haha! You're too funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you so much for the compliments!  I just think green and peach are so stunning on anyone!  
Thanks!


----------

